# Anything better than a Flowmaster?



## Czar (Aug 4, 2013)

I've been looking into an exhaust system for my 06 GTO. One of my friends said that I should go with a flowmaster system along with an X pipe. I have no idea what is best sounding on the goats. Anyone have advice or opinions?


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm running jba shorties with an slp loudmouth exhaust with a x pipe on my 04 gto. It's not too loud when driving normal but loud as hell when getting on it.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just about everything. . .


----------



## Czar (Aug 4, 2013)

trues607 said:


> I'm running jba shorties with an slp loudmouth exhaust with a x pipe on my 04 gto. It's not too loud when driving normal but loud as hell when getting on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Who did you look at when you bought your x-pipe? Not sure who to get one from?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Check YouTube. Buy anything but SLP.


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

Pm sent

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

Cherry bombs or borla.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## boosted6.0gto (Nov 16, 2013)

svede1212 said:


> Just about everything. . .


I agree with svede on the answer to the title of the thread. 

Do yourself a favor and just get a good catback instead of piecing one together. Start your shopping on youtube. You can pretty much find every set up they make for our car. I personally love spintech.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> Just about everything. . .


thud, thud thud, that is "Flowmaster". Just about anything has better dyno numbers. Somebody should sue them for using that name, hardly a 'flowmaster' IMO. I have Flow tech, Terminaters on my 64. They sound tough and perform well. I did have magnaflow on my 04 but had to go muffler delete when I added the 1000hp one piece driveshaft. The magnaflows were awesome, quiet when needed and loud when wanted!


----------



## allen (Dec 22, 2013)

Ibwas thinking about picking up a pair of American headers for 750 is that a good deal I have a 04 gto wit stock headers manifolds wit a cat back exhaust


----------



## Deltoid04 (May 27, 2012)

I just put the same shaft in my A4 04. I have Magnaflow x pipe and now the muffler rubs the shaft sometimes. You suggest a muffler delete?


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

So i am torn between purchasing either Spintech axle back with the 9000 mufflers and 4" tips or Flowmaster 40 axle-back with 4" tips. Car is an 05 cammed with long tubes and cats from Kooks. Which would sound the best and most deepest? Which one would be the loudest and noticeable? The stock exhaust sounds pretty good with my set up but I cant afford a complete cat back so this is going to be the route i take. All thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm getting American Racing long tubes with catted midpipes, x pipe and Magnaflow mufflers. Supposed to be loud when wanted with no drone. Should get installed this weekend. Was gonna be either Magnaflow or Borla so flipped a coin and going with Magnaflow. Also should get a slight horsepower bump after the tune. Maybe 20-25 hp?


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Still looking for input on these two exhaust systems, any opinions would be appreciated. I am leaning toward the Spintech with 9000 pro mufflers.


----------

